# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Коллекция вопросов: Мы же не фанаты и не сентименталисты? --наша одежда--

## Maral Alim

Может быть мы принимаем объяснение что Кришна всему причина и просто повторяй Святые Имена.
Но в момент проповеди мы должны ответить так чтобы объяснит людям что наша философия основана на прочной науке.
Поэтому ест куча вопросов с которыми я должна Вас по беспокоить отняв у Вас времени.

1. научное объяснение, почему мы именно надеваем сари и дхоти?  Когда то слышала что сшитая вещь разрушает какие то потоки энергии с Высших планет. Так ли это? И еще в лекции Лалана Матаджи говорила по поводу узоров на ткани связаны с разрушением тех поток, исключая каких-то спец традиционных 
  узор в виде слона или манго…   
хотя можно подумать, а может прошлые времена просто не тратили время для шитья но если так то что стоит узоры? На них же еще больше сил уходит.
(просто сейчас пишу статьи по этим темам и очень нужны научные объяснения, если Вы не ответите все равно мне надо будеть где то разузнать все это) 
Вот тут тему нашла по поводу Вайшнавской одежды, но это взгляд с духовной точки зрения http://www.dandavats.com/?p=4817, мне еще необходимы и другие объяснения! Спасибо!
Ваша слуга, марал

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Мы носим духовную одежду, потому что она нам напоминает о Кришне, о Голока Вриндаване, о духовном учителе, о нашем духовном прошлом и о преданном служении. Не надо объяснять духовные явления материальными способами, надо материальные проблемы решать духовными способами. Все что делает преданный, он делает, чтобы доставить удовольствие Кришне. Можно найти миллион доказательств того, что это выгодно и с материальной точки зрения, но это не сделает материалиста ближе Богу. Можно носить сари, чтобы отрыть чакры, но это не отроет наше сердце, не очистит нашу душу, а возможно и осквернит нас еще больше. Один мой знакомый прикладывал Бхагавад-гиту, чтобы вылечить одну из частей своего тела. Все это происходит из подсознательного желания заставить Кришну служить нам. Необходимо поменяться и начать самим служить Кришне!

----------


## Maral Alim

Харе Кришна уважаемый Патита Павана Прабху, пожалуйста примите мои смиренные поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
да, я согласно с Вами что мы должны делать все чтобы удовлетворить Кришну. Можно использовать ведическое знание для самого себя но еще можно обрести ее и еще лучше служить Кришне. Не знала что одежда может даже открывать чакры...
просто так как у меня пока нет любви к Кришне, мне необходимо подкрепить свою веру с практическим знанием как можно крепче. почему? как? к чему? почему именно такое а не другое?
спасибо еще раз! 
Про мангуста я слушала в лекции очень давно. так как слушаю только Преданных ИСКОН не может быть чтоб это было неправдой или от из не Вед. 
С зерновыми понятно что в Экадаши вся грех входит в них, но остальное время мочему именно они сильно внлияют на сознание. (хорошо или плохо смотря на сознание повара) мне это не понятно :-( 
прошу прощения, за то что за беспокоила с материалистическими вопросами!
Ваша слуга, марал

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Мы станем настоящими проповедниками, когда научимся заинтересовывать людей духовными решениями материальных проблем. Это и есть служение Кришне. Привлекать же людей вторичными благами, хотя и приятный для ума метод, но он может только еще больше запутать несчастную душу. А вдруг ей сегодня умирать? Мой опыт показывает, что если не стесняться и говорить истины Бхагавад-гиты как они есть - это оказывает на людей чудотворное влияние. Они начинают понимать, что есть действительно другой мир, есть вечная душа, есть Бог и Он любит нас. Это самая интересная тема, но так как она нам самим не очень интересна, мы скатываемся на хитрости. Сознание Кришны - научно. Но эта научность основана на вечных Ведах. Надо изучить логику шастр и проповедовать на ее основе. Не обязательно изучать логику материализма, чтобы проповедовать духовность. Логика нужна для того, чтобы понять единство ведических трактатов и почему они дают именно такое наставление для моей конкретной ситуации. Был один псевдо-гуру, который учил, что кланяться алтарю полезно для пищеварения. Богу такой поклон точно не понравится, а значит, в сердце человека ничего не поменяется, и он уйдет разочарованный, желудок не вылечил и только время зря потерял... Мы носим духовную одежду, потому что Кришна, как отец, рад, когда нас в ней видит. Когда родители дарят детям одежду, то они очень рады, когда дети ее одевают. Про мангуста спросите у того, кто читал лекцию или дайте мне точно цитату из Вед, чтобы я смог прочитать, что об этом пишется. Зерно является носителем семени (жизни), поэтому то, что оно переносит - это вопрос медитации того, через чье сознание оно проходит. Так например, настроившись на определенное настроение, родители могут зачать ребенка, соответствующего их желаниям. Напиток со специями - это вода, несущая в себе влияние специй...

----------


## Maral Alim

:dandavat:  Харе Кришна Патита Павана Прабху! Пожалуйста примите мои низкие поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Да, Вы правы! сколько времени мы будем праповедовать косвенно... духовные вещи не обьяснить временными примерами. если не примут так как есть то Кришна в сердце и Он что то сделает. На самом деле материальные явления и науки тоже не имеют цементной основы, можно оспаривать их исползуя знание из Шримад Бхагаватам.
Спасибо!!! 
Ваша слуга

----------

